

Nine trillion Google Checkout Webgoof ($9,223,372,036,854.78) - ajbatac
http://webgoofs.blogspot.com/2008/02/nine-trillion-google-checkout-webgoof.html

======
bayareaguy
That's astonishingly close to the US national debt.

<http://www.brillig.com/debt_clock/>

------
ivankirigin
Is the Federal Government processing its budget with google now? :-P

